# Local Fish Store and Plant Trimmings



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think this forum is most applicable for this thread. 
(If not, please move it kind moderator).

I really enjoy the luxury of spending time in my *local* fish store, not just to see what they have; but because of the friendship I have gained with the staff. They do not have the luxury of the product selection of Petsmart but they do have a nice selection of fish, which for the first time in a long time I have actually started to look at thanks to Diana Walstad (I had never heard before of a Rainbow Fish) and my kids.

Well, when it comes to planted aquariums they do not have a selection that is anything CLOSE to APC or anywhere online, but they truly do try their best for the wide array of customers that they do have. And they were so nice to me after I dropped off one or two 5 Gallon buckets FILLED with plant trimmings, I wanted to continue to do so - not so much for my benefit (gaining personality points are easier to gain than store credit) - but for the benefit of spreading the hobby. My first donation to them packed 3 of their tanks and got them to clean one of them out and redo the entire tank. I found out a week later when I had time to drop by (again, a luxury for me).

Well, I have had another 5 Gallon Bucket of trimmings of Rotala that has been sitting in the sun nearby my 10 Gallon tank for about 4 weeks now. Some of it was starting to grow emersed (out of the water) which I thought was pretty cool. I do not have much personal experience with plants doing that. And the fact that it was doing so well with out a fish to feed the roots, etc or supplements had me pretty happy. Until I realized that I really did NOT have the time to drop it by, even eventually..... And I hate the idea of tossing them considering how hard it was for me getting plants in a good quantity when I started.

So, I started to think of a better way to drop my plant trimmings to the store without having to worry about whether they were open or not.

I had this picture in my mind of a box lined with styrofoam so that if I dropped the plants off overnight, in the cold temperature (in our cold to frigid Northeastern U.S. fall and winter weather) without the plants being ruined.

Well, I dropped my Mother-in-Law off at a social gathering nearby the local fish store, and I had an hour with my daughter before we had to be at a Royal Rangers meeting to help the boys prime their rockets that they are going to launch soon. (It is amazing the things we men learn about while spending time with kids!)

So I stole some time from the clock and went to the local fish store. I told 'Margery' at Union Aquarium what I was looking for and 
THEY HAD THE PERFECT THING!!!!!!!!!!!! TONS OF THEM!! 
THEY HAD STACKS OF THEM IN THE STORAGE ROOM!!

Not only are they perfect for me scoring 'plant points' with Union Aquarium, 
but I realized that they are the perfect boxes for storing aquarium supplies in both in the basement when I put the supplies into storage, but also use in general just to make them easy to find. (Finally had to make some room in my filing cabinet). The way these are labelled, I will never lose the boxes or my supplies again. And the store has tons of them!

Now my plant trimmings are going to look small in comparison to the box!

I am thinking of laying the plants out flat (on damp paper towels?) and if I do have any water in the box, it will be water from the tank ( at 78 degrees farenheit ) in a Ziplock Bag just to keep them warm while the styrofoam box does its' job. Or maybe I will just do that on the coldest nights.

I haven't decided yet.

I have never seen anything like this before and just had to share the idea.

Maybe to promote the hobby in more areas that it is not big yet, more members could donate more trimmings to their local Mom and Pop fish store, and start a trend? Just an idea.

I am just so thrilled I feel like I discovered a Gold Mine!

On the drive home after picking up my Mother-in-Law, she pointed out they would also be PERFECT for anyone that has to move and wants a great box to move fragile things in. Like China or other breakables. Anyone here moving soon? Let me know if your local fish store has these, and if it helps with your moving.

Here are my amateur photos shots. (I am still learning how to take pictures, you can tell.)

Good luck to everyone. And if you can find something like this nearby you, maybe you might have somewhere else to put your trimmings besides the trash? (Or trade, barter or sell.) (I am hoping eventually my local fish store might have some other plants that I might like to try.)


























































































































































:bounce: 
:dance:
:rofl:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

This is probably the wrong forum, The Water Bucket probably would've been beter...but, oh well. =P

Every fish store should have these boxes since they receive fish shipments all the time...I've traded in plants and trimmings for credit at the LFS. No point in giving them plants and then having them turn around and sell it for $3.99 for two stems without you profiting any!

That, or offer it as RAOKs on here for those starting out new tanks or wanting to try out some new plants.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I've traded in plants and trimmings for credit at the LFS.


Well, they do give credit - but to be honest with you the amount they gave the first time shocked me. But then, the second time I went in to actually spend time with the guys and talk about stuff (the hobby, details, etc) one of the staff realized that I had been jipped a bit and really helped me out on a purchase. I mean, I know these guys have to make a profit somehow, and honestly in a way, I would prefer to support the Mom and Pop store somehow because the alternative of them shutting their doors would just stink.

I mean, I like the great deals online, and the wide variety and displays at PetsMart; but I like the idea of encouraging the hobby. And besides, I realize that when you get to know staff at the store closest to you and really build good friendships, they will of course help you out however they can.



> No point in giving them plants and then having them turn around and sell it for $3.99 for two stems without you profiting any!


 In the little picture - I agree. In the big picture - it is like finding a mechanic you know and trust. When you get to know them really well, and they are always honest with you and work with your budget; and eventually you need a new car - that word of recommendation or a good tip on a good car - can be priceless.

Honestly, with my crappy work schedule - the only other choice is shopping at Wal*Mart at 11pm or 12:30 am and there is no way in heck I am giving THEM my trimmings.

Heck, if I actually thought anyone online actually wanted Rotala and I could ship these boxes for free, and it was easy and convenient...

I've just never seen these before, AND THEY ARE FREE! (And convenient.)

Well, that's the next step.

I will admit - the plants I got from buddies online were just the best!

I've seen it once before, but what is RAOK?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

> I've seen it once before, but what is RAOK?


RAOK=Random Act Of Kindness


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Are there boxes exactly like this but MUCH, MUCH smaller?

I have never seen anything like this before.

And are you ladies and gentlemen saying that I could actually TRADE my plant trimmings for someone else's?

I suppose with the right boxes readily available, that might be pretty fun and cool!

How do you do that? 
(I have purchased plants from fellow members but never TRADED before.)


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

If you have any vets locally, they get meds in boxes similar to that, but smaller. I'm fixing to start asking around here because I HATE making insulated boxes.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I LOVE YOU BETTY!!! You are so smart.



> If you have any vets locally, they get meds in boxes similar to that, but smaller. I'm fixing to start asking around here because I HATE making insulated boxes.


That would be why I was so excited to find EXACTLY the boxes I was imagining! 
(Okay, the ones at the vets are MORE exacting - and what I truly need.)

So Betty, should I tell them why I am looking for what I am looking for? 
(Will I get the same reaction as from the Lesco Guy about the SoilMaster Select?) 
Or just keep it simple and ask if they have some extra insulated boxes?

I have noticed on APC a significant difference between answers from the ladies and the gentlemen.

This may be an over generalization (or incorrect), but here goes:

When the gentlemen give answers they are extremely detailed and sometimes convoluted and extremely involved, generally using advanced science and math, time and effort. (High Tech?)

When the ladies give answers they are very intuitive and are very simple to implement (unless it involves advanced biology) while still at times using the advances sciences and math, but in general if the answer is given to someone they are new to (in acquaintance) they cut to the chase and just give the answers. The gentlemen would torture you expecting you to do the calculations for subatomic particles yourself. So if the answer is add 1/4 teaspoon of X - they just tell you that. (Low Tech?)

 Or maybe I am just :whoo: incredibly partial [smilie=n: to the ladies :biggrin: in this hobby?

I like the Home Depot answers (very good actually). 
I just need Home Depot to be open past 10 pm so that I can treat myself to them between 10pm and 6am.

So, if I find these smaller insulated boxes at the local vets' office, other members may be willing to 
SWAP for my trimmings of Rotala or Dwarf Sagittaria?

Really? Wow!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

The lids for the styrofoam are so great to work with, just great. Those boxes are going to come in SO handy when I do my next Tank Trimmings. 

For others, the Vet's Office is a great idea. I stopped by after work on Friday at a couple. 

Suggestion to others - call them before noontime and they will save them for you. At both places I stopped, they said they break them down and throw them out after 10-11. But they were both more than willing to save some for me if I called them next time before noon, or stopped by on Monday.

I can't wait to see what these look like. This might make swapping plants a breeze!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

um...when the weather is good, you don't even need insulated boxes...plain old priority boxes work just fine


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> um...when the weather is good, you don't even need insulated boxes...plain old priority boxes work just fine


Cassie, I love that idea.

But in the Northeastern United States this time of year; if you don't like the weather - you just wait 20 minutes.

You just never know when the temperatures are going to drop like a rock (below freezing) 
or be like a beautiful spring day (50 degrees Farenheit) in the Northeast.

But if you can send some of that beautiful warm California weather in our direction, I would be much obliged. :happy:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Just picked up a couple sturdy, thick, light weight styrofoam boxes from the vet's office on the drive home. Basically 12" x 12" x 12". 

They were very helpful. Call them ahead of time so they don't toss theirs. 

This got me thinking on the way home. There must be a lot of vets offices that do the same thing. This might be a good way to encourage recycling while helping our hobby!

I will post digital photos of these when I get a chance. 

Now I will need to learn this swapping system. or ROAK. 
Either way, the ideas are cool. :happy: .


----------

